# TestMy.net



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

TestMy.net

http://www.testmy.net/

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 1183 Kbps about 1.2 Mbps (tested with 579 KB)
Download Speed is:: 144 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/
Bottom Line:: 21 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 7.11 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=J0FX6D4OW

Great speed test that also has a 7 day personal average tool.

Your have to keep the cookie from the site to have the record of pass test.

Post your Share URL and go there each day and we can see who has the best speeds and overall Average.

http://www.testmy.net/personal_stats.php?c...p_id=2266435574

--------------------------------------------------------

I have comcast and look how I have 1/3 the speed I am paying for.   Not the 3MB down like they say.

Post your speed your ISP says you should have but what you really have.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well it would be best to have this thread to show the test all come from the http://www.testmy.net/ site Deke.

To many places have there own way of testing and the speeds can be lower at one and higher at another and even very low and very high at the same site. I have run test at so many site and I like to use site that like this one here because it is giving me about the same speed as many of the other sites. Where DSL reports, Cnet I think are so high.

The Bench - See how well TestMy.net did when compared to other speed testing sites. http://www.testmy.net/bench_results.html

I would go by what he says here on " Speed Test results - Listed in order of accuracy" because of all of my own speed test at many sites over many months. I would put them in the same order also.


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 864 Kbps about 0.9 Mbps (tested with 579 KB)
Download Speed is:: 105 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 15 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 9.75 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=TMB7UJV7W

Second Test:

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 1498 Kbps about 1.5 Mbps (tested with 1496 KB)
Download Speed is:: 183 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 27 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 5.6 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=XUV1SMWB3

I have Verizon DSL


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What is the speed Verizon DSL say you have?


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

They advertise a speed of 1.5 Mbps, so I guess they weren't far off based on the test results the second time I took it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks 
No your good on the 2nd test. Your doing better then I am where I should have 3 Mbps. Was 1.5 Mbps and it doubled a couple months back and my speed was the same and then it started getting slower and slower. Have called many times and had the techs here many time but nothing has been fixed. The last tech that was here did say the loop I am on has 250 people and it is over loaded and it should not have more then 200 people on the loop. Yea like I had told them for months they are over loaded but was told no. So now they tell me they are but I am still waiting to get things fixed.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

just to compare ....

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 4386 Kbps about 4.4 Mbps (tested with 1496 KB)
Download Speed is:: 535 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 78 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 1.91 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=SO3OHADYK

have you any outside info on this test hewee ? ...thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow nice speed you got there 700mb80min. Who is your ISP and what is the speed they say you have?

No outside info but the info at the site on his test and my test being the same on the first 8 site in the list here. http://www.testmy.net/bench_results.html never use the last two 9 and 10.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

hi hewee , the advertised speed down is about 3275 kbps and i`m a bit higher than that ...the isp is called Eastlink ( Canada ) .


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 2965 Kbps about 3 Mbps (tested with 579 KB)
Download Speed is:: 362 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 53 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 2.83 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=C54HLSXK7


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey great then your doing so good. My sister has the same comcast cable that I have and she also has a higher speed then what they advertised so she I bet is on a loop that is not overloaded.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 1152 Kbps about 1.2 Mbps (tested with 579 KB)
Download Speed is:: 141 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/
Bottom Line:: 21 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 7.26 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=PH6VTAYOT


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Charter
Advertised: 3Mbps

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 3863 Kbps about 3.9 Mbps (tested with 1496 KB)
Download Speed is:: 472 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 69 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 2.17 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=X8YDE3MGF


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great speed there Angel.


----------



## jasnick (Oct 22, 2003)

Hewee - I tried the test but it returned no results. I clicked on Dowload Test, then another page came up and I went down to the bottom where it had a box with a computer ID number and clicked on Search and got the no result message. Did I do something wrong? Thanks - not quite sure how it is supposed to work


----------



## CA3LE (Jun 4, 2004)

Jasnick... just click on SmarTest ~~~ it will do the rest for you  ~~~~~ the bottom is for checking your past scores in the database 

Thanks for the post Hewee ~ and thanks for the praise. This is Damon, I own and author TestMy.net. Just noticed a little bit of traffic coming from this post... I try to visit most of the sites and forums that link to me (gets harder and harder to do each month... but that's a good thing, means I must be doing something right.. haha)..... kinda see what feedback is buzzing, also helps me adjust for any accuracy issuses that might be out there.

As for the http://www.testmy.net/bench_results.html --- I was even suprised when I compiled the information and did the math... haha

Anyway, hope you all enjoy the site... and find it a useful tool. 

Here is my scores by the way

http://www.testmy.net/personal_stats.php?comp_id=6326047705


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

jasnick,

Well got to http://www.testmy.net/
Click on the »» Download Speed Test »» link.
Then on the next page your be here on this page. http://www.testmy.net/cgi-bin/d_load.cgi
On the right is a box of "Available Download Tests" and there are 5 test.
I use the " »SmarTest " link.

If you click on it it will run the test and wheb it is all done your see your test page and down below your see...
:: Cut and Paste :: CLICK HERE to copy to your clipboard! with the info below it that we have been posting here like this below.

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 1093 Kbps about 1.1 Mbps (tested with 579 KB)
Download Speed is:: 133 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 20 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 7.7 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=N0XHCLH80


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

CA3LE,

Welcome to TSG 

I seen a post at the Comcast forum about your site. Well just a link to get a speed test.
Now with all the people that come here you may be busy CA3LE if they all start going to your site for test. 
We I was getting the speed you are. Was great to see the order you put your test in because all mine were about the very same order as yours. 

Thanks for coming by here and come back around and get to us all better.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Your connection is: 3089 Kbps (about 3.1 Mbps) 
You downloaded at: 377 KB/sec 
Your TRuSPEED: ^info^ 3460 Kbps :: 422 KB/sec (12% overhead factored) 
Bottom Line: You are running: 55 times faster than 56K and can download 1 megabyte in 2.72 second(s) 

I have Comcast as well.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I want my speed there too.


----------



## jasnick (Oct 22, 2003)

CA3LE and Hewee

I seem to be having a real problem with that site. I went straight to the relevant page - your second link, Hewee, saw the box you mentioned for a fleeting second as it flashed on the screen then disappeared leaving only ad boxes and a blank background. I allowed cookies so that can't be the problem. Any ideas? I will check the pop-up manager and see if that is the problem.
Edit - I have allowed popups and reloaded the page and still the box doesn't stay.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Hewee , go to speedguide and post in their forums under the " broadband tweaking threads " and after a few modifications to your cable settings , you are almost guaranteed faster results . The numbers i posted earlier are from a work machine which i cannot modify or i know i would get better results regardless of the advertised speed .


----------



## CA3LE (Jun 4, 2004)

jasnick said:


> CA3LE and Hewee
> 
> I seem to be having a real problem with that site. I went straight to the relevant page - your second link, Hewee, saw the box you mentioned for a fleeting second as it flashed on the screen then disappeared leaving only ad boxes and a blank background. I allowed cookies so that can't be the problem. Any ideas? I will check the pop-up manager and see if that is the problem.
> Edit - I have allowed popups and reloaded the page and still the box doesn't stay.


Try this direct link 

http://www.testmy.net/cgi-bin/d_load.cgi?tt=1&sss=386&go_html=go_html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

CA3LE,

Anyone having trouble with the download test now.?

I click on the Available Download Tests links and go to this link below but the page is blank.
http://www.testmy.net/cgi-bin/d_load.cgi?t...p=&align=center

I used the link you posted http://www.testmy.net/cgi-bin/d_load.cgi?tt=1&sss=386&go_html=go_html and all I get is a blank page.

Done the test with Netscape 7 and IE 6. All pass test till today worked just find with Netscape 7.

700mb80min,

Thanks but I am on a overloaded loop and the tech told me so and said they are working on it. Don't know if they are or not because I am still waiting. Going to have to call and yea at them.


----------



## jasnick (Oct 22, 2003)

CA3LE

I just get a blank white page ????????????

Thanks


----------



## jasnick (Oct 22, 2003)

CA3LE

Tried again this afternoon and it worked! Thanks.

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 36 Kbps about 0 Mbps (tested with 386 KB)
Download Speed is:: 4 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 1 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 256 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=X2W6BSSU9

Is this a usual dial-up result or do I have problems? Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great you got it to work jasnick. 

I also see it is working again and that the page has also been changed a little in that you can see what you copy and paste here a lot more easy at the site. 

Don't know if you have the new server going yet but the download speed test took a lot less time then it did before.


----------



## Loppy (Jun 5, 2004)

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 3501 Kbps about 3.5 Mbps (tested with 1496 KB)
Download Speed is:: 427 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 63 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 2.4 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=I956DWWBW

:::.. Upload Stats ..:::
Connection is: 280 Kbps about 0.3 Mbps (tested with 386 KB)
Upload Speed is: 34 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line: 5 times faster than 56K you can upload 1MB in 30.12 second(s)
Validation Link :: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=S0ULQEJ3X


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Loppy,

Good speed there. 

Welcome to TSG you show off.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Woohoo!

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 4002 Kbps about 4 Mbps (tested with 1496 KB)
Download Speed is:: 489 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 71 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 2.09 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=UQ7JMW5XU

Did you see that he's having some probs with the site and is setting a new server? http://www.testmy.net/forumz/viewtopic.php?t=410


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Angel your flying.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I just got Earthlink "dsl" -- it's their "highspeed" service.

These are my results:

Your connection is:
459 Kbps***** (about 0.5 Mbps)
You downloaded at:
56 KB/sec
Your TRuSPEED?: ^info^
514 Kbps :: 63 KB/sec (12% overhead factored)


Your connection is:
185 Kbps***** (about 0.2 Mbps)
You uploaded at:
23 KB/sec
Your TRuSPEED?: ^info^
207 Kbps :: 26 KB/sec (12% overhead factored)


Bah! 

Should I:

1 -- complain
2 -- cancel out in the 30 day period and get cable or go back to dialup
3 -- be satisfied with low end performance that is within "specs" for dsl

??


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What are the speeds they say you should have Rollin?
I would complain because if your getting less on dsl then something is not right.

Look at my cable of 3MB download speed. 
I keep calling and they keep coming out but nothings has been fixed. 

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 1169 Kbps about 1.2 Mbps (tested with 579 KB)
Download Speed is:: 143 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 21 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 7.16 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=K6NHR7FVJ

:::.. Upload Stats ..:::
Connection is: 237 Kbps about 0.2 Mbps (tested with 386 KB)
Upload Speed is: 29 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line: 4 times faster than 56K you can upload 1MB in 35.31 second(s)
Validation Link :: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=VHH2S287Q


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hi Hewee, well they claim "upto" 70x faster than dialup with the max available 3mb download capability.

See my edit, though, I may have found the problem. What do you think?

I've been using cheap self-installed wiring to get a phone connection to the bedroom. Tested directly from the ouput using a laptop, the download speed is nearer to 1mb

oops I edited your post by mistake, anyway here's another test:

*edit* Laptop test: connected direct to phone jack with no intervening cables or phones:
:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 955 Kbps about 1 Mbps (tested with 579 KB)
Download Speed is:: 117 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 17 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 8.75 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=MEFK4XJ9W

:::.. Upload Stats ..:::
Connection is: 165 Kbps about 0.2 Mbps (tested with 193 KB)
Upload Speed is: 20 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line: 3 times faster than 56K you can upload 1MB in 51.2 second(s)
Validation Link :: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=XM3ADK6MO

>> sheesh, major difference on the download speed, none really on upload.

Weird, the laptop is faster from the bedroom than the desktop, but not as much as when direct from the outlet:
:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 632 Kbps about 0.6 Mbps (tested with 579 KB)
Download Speed is:: 77 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 11 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 13.3 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=N2XUJETBU

:::.. Upload Stats ..:::
Connection is: 254 Kbps about 0.3 Mbps (tested with 193 KB)
Upload Speed is: 31 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line: 5 times faster than 56K you can upload 1MB in 33.03 second(s)
Validation Link :: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=MDH6MKHO0


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 3566 Kbps about 3.6 Mbps (tested with 1496 KB)
Download Speed is:: 435 KB/sec
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/ 
Bottom Line:: 64 times faster than 56K you can download 1MB in 2.35 second(s)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/cgi-bin/get.cgi?Test_ID=XBGJ4D534

Cable Modem, but connected to a wireless router and two floors in between the sender and reciever. Very nice!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Rollin' Rog,

DSL is not like cable so you should get what they say I would think.
If you can from you phone jack box outside your house to your PC add new wire I would go out and get some Cat-5.

You say you have a laptop so it would be easy for you to run a power cord outside and then plug the DSL modem into the phone box outside your house to see what your speed is. If it is a lot faster then your know your house wiring is slowing you down and that getting a new cat-5 line would or should help you out.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Tx Hewee, I'll see what's out there. The kitchen outlet is quite near that and I'm getting about 1mb there. I think that's about the best I can expect. Earthlink is supposed to give me a call. I'm going to get their take on it. If a Wireless router, which I want to get one way or another will bypass the intermediate wiring, I would expect to get a similar speed using it. If not, I'll just cancel out and get cable, providing they will let me -- and they should.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I would say some of your wiring is some of the trouble because of the two places you hooked up for your test.

A Wireless router is nice but I don't trust them because your sending out and others can pick up on it if they want to.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well as of this morning I've spent a couple of hours talking to Earthlink support techs. After running numerous tests and writing up a "trouble ticket" they tell me I'm something like 23000 ft from the telephone "central office" or roughly more than twice as far as is proper for a highspeed connection. They are sending a Covad tech out here tommorrow to check the wiring -- but it looks like I'm not long for DSL.

Right now I'm getting a "stable" connection at 330 kbps, but frankly I don't trust it and I want to do some online gaming with this system and that won't cut it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You think they would ran a link check first to see if you was within the limit. I know they told me sister that she could get dsl and mail her the self install kit. But when the guy came out to the place to set up the lines out side he said she was to far away to get dsl. 
Maybe get the cable would be best. Also Earthlink may have cable.
Also if you have AAA auto Ins. you can get 10% off your Earthlink. 
Never see it list at there site. Member Savings http://www.csaa.com/membership/benefitssavings/0,1339,1006010500,00.html but I had called AAA and was told that they had it. I had Earthlink a short time and I got the 10% off. Your have to call them and if they say no the ask to talk to someone else because it took me a couple calls to get to someone that knew about it at Earthlink.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah, that was my feeling exactly. The deal I got was 34.95 for 12 months then the regular 49.95 after that. That's the best I've seen for a while. They also have a "basic" low speed service which caps at about 256 mb I think for that same price, regular. Anyway I'll probably be going for Adelphia and see what kinds of speeds I get there. I can mess with Earthlink for a bit, I've got 30 days to drop it without a penalty.

It's been quite stable today, but the speeds won't cut it for gaming. I'm not going to even try.

Thanks for your input, I needed a reality check for this all right


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well try the outside phone box hookup with your laptop to see how much better your speed is. Then test it a couple times and test it at busy times. Then if you think the speed is ok I would get a cat-5 into the house. Not saying it will be the sme inside the house but it should help. 
I am way out for dsl also where you can get it but...I am out at the limit like you are.


----------



## trimidium (Jun 11, 2004)

kool site.. i will add a link to that on my website: www.thesmartass.info

James };->~
thesmartass.info


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, to put a cap on it the Covad dude called me back today and said, after looking at it from his end, it wasn't even worthwhile to come out and check the wiring. My location is just "technically not feasible". Told me to get cable .

I asked why they didn't know that in the first place -- he said they were relying on unreliable documentation from SBI 

Sheesh, I'm in the heart of North Hollywood, you'd think they'd have decent service here by now.

Ok, Adelphia, your turn....


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Your connection is: 3396 Kbps (about 3.4 Mbps) 
You downloaded at: 415 KB/sec 
Your TRuSPEED: ^info^ 3804 Kbps :: 465 KB/sec (12% overhead factored) 
Bottom Line: You are running: 61 times faster than 56K and can download 1 megabyte in 2.47 second(s)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well Rollin' Rog SBC is the same as the old PacHELL I had and there tech support is bad.

Here another test I did from here.

from http://jlab4.jlab.org:7123/

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.0f
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 245.11Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 507.12kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
----------------------------
Statistics:

WEB100 Enabled Statistics:
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 245.11Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 507.12kb/s

------ Client System Details ------
OS data: Name = Windows 98, Architecture = x86, Version = 4.10
Java data: Vendor = Sun Microsystems Inc., Version = 1.4.2_03

------ Web100 Detailed Analysis ------
Cable modem/DSL/T1 link found.
Link set to Full Duplex mode
No network congestion discovered.
Good network cable(s) found
Normal duplex operation found.

Web100 reports the Round trip time = 124.64 msec; the Packet size = 1380 Bytes; and
There were 3 packets retransmitted, 9 duplicate acks received, and 9 SACK blocks received
The connection was idle 0 seconds (0%) of the time
This connection is receiver limited 79.24% of the time.
Increasing the current receive buffer (8.0 KB) will improve performance
This connection is network limited 20.72% of the time.
Contact your local network administrator to report a network problem

Web100 reports TCP negotiated the optional Performance Settings to:
RFC 2018 Selective Acknowledgment: ON
RFC 896 Nagle Algorithm: ON
RFC 3168 Explicit Congestion Notification: OFF
RFC 1323 Time Stamping: OFF
RFC 1323 Window Scaling: OFF
Information: Network Middlebox is modifying MSS variable
Server IP addresses are preserved End-to-End
Information: Network Address Translation (NAT) box is modifying the Client's IP address
Server says [24.7.146.10] but Client says [192.168.1.100]

----------------------------

MORE DETAIL:
(SenderTrans/sec > 30) [0.10>30], OR (link <= 10) [100<=10]
Checking for congestion
(cwndtime > .02) [0.20>.02], (mismatch = 0) [0=0]
(MaxSsthresh > 0) [4140>0]

bw = 1.87 based on packet size = 10Kbits, RTT = 124.64msec, and loss = 0.002020202111452818
The theoretical network limit is 1.87 Mbps
The transmit buffer (125.0 KByte) limits the application to 7.83 Mbps
Your receive buffer (8.0 KByte) limits the application to 0.50 Mbps
The network based flow control limits the application to 0.59 Mbps

Client Data reports link is 'T1', Client Acks report link is 'T1'
Server Data reports link is '10 Gig', Server Acks report link is 'T1'


----------

